# on a scale of 1-10, how weird is this?



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

I really want my husband to wear a kilt for me.  i think when a hot guy wears a kilt it makes him look even more gorgeous...i'm drooling (figuratively!) just thinking about it. it's like how a guy would react to seeing his lady wearing fishnets or high-heels or a certain type of dress he really likes. just like, wow. 

and not just in bed- first i want to go out somewhere with him wearing it, because that would be such a tease for me- it would drive me crazy to see him looking so irresistible, the whole time i would just want to jump on him but couldn't because we'd be in public. then we would go home and i would have hours of built-up "omfg he looks so hot i can't stand it" raging inside, and i would give him the best sex of his life.  

how strange a fantasy is this? am i weird? guys, would you do this for your partner? i feel a bit shy to ask him!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

3


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Not strange at all, it's a 0, unless your husband is not Scottish...then it's a 5... but even if he isn't, I believe there are no laws preventing a non-Scottish to wear kilt... so go ahead and tell him  good luck!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Not strange. May I suggest a two week vacation to Scotland for you and him?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I see them around here from time to time. Not the full thing with the socks and knife, but the Carhart utilikilts.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

It's weird as hell and if my wife asked me to wear a kilt I'd rent bagpipes as well just to really get into it.



Not really, it's about a 2 on the weird scale.

I'm serious about the bagpipes though


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Not strange. May I suggest a two week vacation to Scotland for you and him?


haha, i actually do want to visit both Scotland and Ireland. we are both from France and we usually go back once a year to visit friends and family...i should suggest a side trip next time we're there. 

john lord, a 0? haha ok, i feel a little bit more confident then. my H is from Scotland originally, his family moved to France when he was 7. 

ok now that i think more about it...he's my partner, why should i feel shy to tell him what would make me hot? the worst that could happen is maybe he would think it was weird and say he doesn't want to do it, right? or maybe he would agree to wear it just for me but not out in the city, and i could compromise with that. 

edited to add: tacoma, i like your way of thinking!  i hope your wife appreciates that you are willing to be adventurous!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Not strange. May I suggest a two week vacation to Scotland for you and him?


Oh sure, then she'd be surrounded by guys in kilts and he'd get no attention


----------



## Alexandria (Apr 21, 2013)

Uh, kinda weird.. like really weird, but not "sick" weird, just weird, but who cares, just ask. Women usually love the fantasy of a man in uniform..like a cop or military, which are usually hyper masculine dominant/submissive thing, so asking your guy to wear a skirt..hmmm, maybe you are like into something dominant. Hey, if it floats your boat.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Alexandria said:


> Uh, kinda weird.. like really weird, but not "sick" weird, just weird, but who cares, just ask. Women usually love the fantasy of a man in uniform..like a cop or military, which are usually hyper masculine dominant/submissive thing, so asking your guy to wear a skirt..hmmm, maybe you are like into something dominant. Hey, if it floats your boat.


Kilt, not skirt.

Big difference


----------



## Alexandria (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, to me it is not really different. They are both the same shape/size. One is simply made of plaid. Sorry, but dudes in skirts or kilts is weird...to me. But, again, that is just me and nothing wrong with weird. We all have things that may seem weird to others. Or, she could just have a thing for Scottish men who weird these skirts.. er um, kilts. Hey, it is a 5 out of 10on the weirdness scale, but a "0" on the weird/sick scale.

Is a kilt a skirt


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Oh sure, then she'd be surrounded by guys in kilts and he'd get no attention


lol!  ok i might be a little bit distracted...just a little...but honestly i think my husband is the hottest guy in the world, so no one else would really compare!

alexandria, that is funny because i've always thought the cop uniform thing is not appealing or sexy at all! but imagining my H in a kilt makes my panties wet. it's funny how different people are and what makes them tick!


----------



## Alexandria (Apr 21, 2013)

I love to be submissive, so I guess I like the cop fantasy, but to each his own. I think I am more curious out the kilt fantasy and why. And, yes, it is interesting what makes people excited. I would never even write about what "weird" things turn me on, but I am glad you shared. It is certainly interesting. I would just ask him if I was you.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Why the hell not, ask him. If my wife asked me to wear a fairy costume because it made her hot well call me tinkerbell


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> 3


I agree but I think it is closer to 2.718.

To actually pull it off wiht getting into a big fight though depends on where you live. At Scarborugh fair here in Texas it would fine. Some other type events involving highland type activities. Other places ... it depends. He better be a massive guy running 6'4" 250 and built like highland competitor.
The venue would matter. A family type restaurant would likely be ok. It may matter one way or another how hot you are as well. In the wrong place it could be asking for real trouble unfortunately.

But I think some guys can pull this off more than others.

Rugby Commercial -- Scotland Vs. New Zealand.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

0 Not wierd at all. What turns you on is what turns you on. All mine would have to say is it makes me horny and I'll put one on in a heartbeat. 

Then I'll bend over and pick something up so she can catch a peek at my bagpipes!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm into the kilt thing as well. I'm of British/Irish descent so it doesn't seem strange to me at all. But hubs will never ever do it. I've tried LOL. Good luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

success!  I asked him and i found out he has a dress fantasy about me too- he wants me to wear a fancy Renaissance gown. So we're going to go to the ren faire when it comes around, and he'll wear a kilt and I'll wear a costume he picks out for me. thanks for giving me the confidence to ask!

And once again I remind myself how lucky I am to have a partner who is as quirky as me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> I agree but I think it is closer to 2.718.
> 
> To actually pull it off wiht getting into a big fight though depends on where you live. At Scarborugh fair here in Texas it would fine. Some other type events involving highland type activities. Other places ... it depends. He better be a massive guy running 6'4" 250 and built like highland competitor.
> The venue would matter. A family type restaurant would likely be ok. It may matter one way or another how hot you are as well. In the wrong place it could be asking for real trouble unfortunately.


Interesting! We live in Los angeles so there are millions of all kinds of different people wearing sometimes odd things. He is definitely not a massive guy- not really skinny either, just average build which I like. As for me being hot, I don't know! Im probably too scrawny to be hot. But I do have long hair, that counts for something yes? 

You're right about picking the right venue though- I want him to feel comfortable, otherwise it would not be fun. so we're going to the renaissance faire! No one will look out of place in a kilt there, when everyone is dressed up like Vikings and pirates and wenches. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

A little weird, but cute! Yeah...where I live it would be strange to see a guy wearing a kilt just out and about. I kind of get the appeal. It's a bit like a woman wearing a dress without underwear. No?


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Odd perhaps, but good grief, if my wife had the type of reaction you describe you have to kilts, I would bust it to the kilt store, she couldn't get me out of the darn thing. I might even try speaking with a Scottish brogue...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Gilly


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Warning kilts are expensive, but you can get good ones for reasonable prices. Make sure he isn't allergic to the wool used in it. Get one that is well made out of good stuff.

Suggestion, on the day you wear the outfits to the faire, book a hotel nearby so you can enjoy each other without a long drive.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ that is a good idea! it's not a long ride i don't think, but we live in a house with 5 other roommates so yeah, a hotel room would be nice for the night! 

also, i love the guys attitudes in this thread, saying that if it made your wife hot you would dress up for her. that's really sweet!


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

you know what's awesome about this? now that i finally stopped being shy and told him about one of my fantasies (i was always like 'no one else would want to do x y or z, it's too strange/stupid/whatever')...it's opened the doors to both of us suggesting other things that we were too shy to ask for- and so far, we like each other's ideas.  

true confession: I've wanted to role-play as Holmes and Irene Adler ever since I saw the movie.  (told you i'm a nerd. thank God I married one too!)


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

I am happy to hear a good communication between spouses that works! Congratulations!


----------

